# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Harold Hamm now richest Oklahoman

## Pete

Forbes Richest 400 Americans was just released; here are the Oklahomans:

#33 Harold Hamm (OKC)  $12.4 billion
#40 George Kaiser (Tulsa)  $10 billion
#90 David Green (OKC) $5 billion
#122  Lynn Schusterman (Tulsa)  $3.8 billion
#132  Tom Love (OKC) $3.6 billion

The Richest People in America - Forbes


On the last list, Kaiser had been slightly ahead of Hamm.

----------


## SoonerDave

Darn! _Just_ missed it.  :Smile:

----------


## Of Sound Mind

He may be for now... at least until his divorce settlement...

----------


## BoulderSooner

> He may be for now... at least until his divorce settlement...


the divorce is off

----------


## Pete

Yep, heard from a good friend of the Hamms that the divorce is off, which is why the has been no news on this front for a while.

Remember, the two of them have gone through this several times in the past and are still together.

----------


## ou48A

Also of note and coming in at #222 is Tim Headington with $2.5 billion
He lives in Dallas.

----------


## Pete

And of course, Aubrey McClendon and Tom Ward are both long gone from the list.

Wouldn't bet against either returning at some point, though.

----------


## jn1780

> Yep, heard from a good friend of the Hamms that the divorce is off, which is why the has been no news on this front for a while.
> 
> Remember, the two of them have gone through this several times in the past and are still together.


Maybe her allowance was bumped up. Kind of like a NBA, NFL, or writers strike, threating divorce is all part of the negotiation process. lol

----------


## Dubya61

> Also of note and coming in at #222 is Tim Headington with $2.5 billion
> He lives in Dallas.


Just out of curiosity, why is Tim Headington pertinent to OKC Talk?

----------


## MikeLucky

> Just out of curiosity, why is Tim Headington pertinent to OKC Talk?


He tends to send good portions of his money to Oklahoma.... His name is showing up on multiple building at OU.

----------


## progressiveboy

> He tends to send good portions of his money to Oklahoma.... His name is showing up on multiple building at OU.


 The recently completed dormitory on the campus of University of Okla called "Headington Hall" was name after him. He is a graduate of OU and he donated $10 million towards the project!

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just out of curiosity, why is Tim Headington pertinent to OKC Talk?


He was an OU tennis player back in the day.

----------


## Teo9969

Just think...for every $1 that CLR fluctuates, Hamm's net worth fluctuates by a little over $185M dollars.

Is that not just insane...I would bet the total net worth of the active participants on this forum is less than than $200M. To think that Hamm's net worth sees routine changes in that dollar amount shows just how amazing of a company this man has lead over the past 46 years.

----------


## Pete

Also of note:  Boone Pickens dropped off the list after being #360 last year.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just think...for every $1 that CLR fluctuates, Hamm's net worth fluctuates by a little over $185M dollars.
> 
> Is that not just insane...I would bet the total net worth of the active participants on this forum is less than than $200M. To think that Hamm's net worth sees routine changes in that dollar amount shows just how amazing of a company this man has lead over the past 46 years.


You might be surprised that it's more than 200 million.

----------


## Teo9969

> You might be surprised that it's more than 200 million.


I do imagine we have some wealthy active participants on this forum. But I would imagine that at least half of the participants are worth less than $1M and the ones that are worth quite some money...well, getting to $1M is not so difficult...getting to $10M...that's another story. Unless there is an active poster worth $50M I'm doubting it.

That's certainly possible, but being active on an internet forum and being worth $50M are probably not particularly common.

----------


## Just the facts

> And of course, Aubrey McClendon and Tom Ward are both long gone from the list.
> 
> Wouldn't bet against either returning at some point, though.


They are still on the list of the worlds 1400 billionaires.

----------


## ThomPaine

> I do imagine we have some wealthy active participants on this forum. But I would imagine that at least half of the participants are worth less than $1M and the ones that are worth quite some money...well, getting to $1M is not so difficult...getting to $10M...that's another story. Unless there is an active poster worth $50M I'm doubting it.
> 
> That's certainly possible, but *being active on an internet forum and being worth $50M are probably not particularly common.*


I have to find something to do with my free time...  :Wink:

----------


## Just the facts

Mark Zuckerberg would beg to differ.

----------


## Soonerus

Hamm needs to buy into the Thunder...

----------


## Bellaboo

> Hamm needs to buy into the Thunder...


Probably have that chance to pick up the sponsorship that SandRidge dropped.

----------


## Snowman

nm

----------


## dcsooner

> they are still on the list of the worlds 1400 billionaires.


not correct!

----------


## ou48A

> Also of note:  Boone Pickens dropped off the list after being #360 last year.


Famous oilman T. Boone Pickens, meanwhile, lost his billionaire status, with an estimated net worth of $950 million.
Falling “natural gas prices made Pickens’ wind energy investments tank in value,” the magazine said. Pickens’s net worth fell under the $1 billion mark for the first time since 2005
Continental's Hamm is top energy mogul on Forbes richest list - Energy Ticker - MarketWatch

----------


## ou48A

> Hamm needs to buy into the Thunder...


Hamm is probably more of an outdoorsman.
He likes huntting, fishing and reading as hobbies.
I have never heard of him liking football or basketball all that much?

----------


## Bellaboo

> Hamm is probably more of an outdoorsman.
> He likes huntting, fishing and reading as hobbies.
> I have never heard of him liking football or basketball all that much?


I was told he was at some of the Thunder games last year.

----------


## Just the facts

> Originally Posted by Just the facts
> 
> 
> They are still on the list of the worlds 1400 billionaires.
> 
> 
> not correct!


Ooops, you're right.  The ranking I saw was from 2012 (although I was searching in the 2013 list at the time).  AM was #1075 with $1.1 billion.

Aubrey McClendon - Forbes

----------


## onthestrip

The impressive thing about Pickens is that he has given more away than he is now currently worth. His charitable givings exceed $1bil.

It must pain ou48a to know that a lot of that remaining $950mil will make its way to OSU.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> The impressive thing about Pickens is that he has given more away than he is now currently worth. His charitable givings exceed $1bil.
> 
> It must pain ou48a to know that a lot of that remaining $950mil will make its way to OSU.


OU has plenty of rich old investors. We don't really need one super donor. Would it be nice? Sure, but there is plenty of money flowing into OU.

----------


## kevinpate

> The impressive thing about Pickens is that he has given more away than he is now currently worth. His charitable givings exceed $1bil.
> 
> It must pain ou48a to know that a lot of that remaining $950mil will make its way to OSU.


Wouldn't it be great for the university if that were to ultimately happen!  Not a Poke fan, but no rabid hatred either.  Some friends have attended, and my niece seems to have done all right thus far after her graduation.  Sure, I crack an OSU joke here or there, but appreciate and laugh at good OU jokes as well. Bad jokes, like the current band direct ... oh well, that's another story for another day.

I think it would be awesome for all state unis, private too for that matter, to have generous major benefactors.

----------


## soonerguru

Will Boone "give" or will he require the university to invest in his hedge fund?

----------


## onthestrip

> Will Boone "give" or will he require the university to invest in his hedge fund?


Not sure but we still got a shiny new stadium even with losing millions.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The impressive thing about Pickens is that he has given more away than he is now currently worth. His charitable givings exceed $1bil.
> 
> It must pain ou48a to know that a lot of that remaining $950mil will make its way to OSU.


there are several people on the list that are major donors to OU ..   OU has lots of 100 mil plus donors and several Billionaire donors ..  OU just doesn't give away control of the AD and school ..

----------


## MikeLucky

> there are several people on the list that are major donors to OU ..   OU has lots of 100 mil plus donors and several Billionaire donors ..  OU just doesn't give away control of the AD and school ..


bottom line...  /topic

----------


## ou48A

> The impressive thing about Pickens is that he has given more away than he is now currently worth. His charitable givings exceed $1bil.
> 
> It must pain ou48a to know that a lot of that remaining $950mil will make its way to OSU.


I actually I hope he leaves it all to OSU academic  causes!

Why, because stronger academics at OSU helps the prosperity of our state. But you seem so bitter?
Pickens was once worth a lot more than his current net worth + his donations. He has had some very major blunders and has miss managed his wealth. This doesn’t help his ability to help OSU.

But just so you will know the net worth of several major contributors  to various OU cause is individually worth more than Pickens. Collectively their wealth dwarfs Pickens net worth at its peak. 

This is off the top of my head. In recent years the following people or family’s have made donations worth millions to various OU causes. I'm sure there are several more... Please feel free to add to the list.

Harold Hamm, George Kiser,The Schustermans, Aubrey McClendon. The Nichols clan
The Gaylord clan. The Wagoners. Tim Headington. Michael Price. The Noble clan
Helen Walton + several major corporations.

But beyond that OU athletics provides more than $8 million annually to OU’s academics budget. 
In contrast OSU takes millions of dollars worth of state money for its athletics.
As of last year OU's Great Expectations fund raising campaign for sports has raised more than $330 million.

The people who make these donations know that by helping OU be strong that it helps the entire state be a better place to work and live.

----------


## onthestrip

> there are several people on the list that are major donors to OU ..   OU has lots of 100 mil plus donors and several Billionaire donors ..  OU just doesn't give away control of the AD and school ..


Obviously. Im not making this a OU donors vs OSU donors. Its clear from ou48a's posts that he has a real disdain for Boone, all because he has given tons of money to a school he hates, just had to get a jab in.

Back to actual wealthy Oklahoma residents, the Oklahoman says Hamm's divorce is still proceeding in todays article

----------


## onthestrip

> I actually I hope he leaves it all to OSU academic  causes!
> 
> Why, because stronger academics at OSU helps the prosperity of our state. But you seem so bitter?
> Pickens was once worth a lot more than his current net worth + his donations. He has had some very major blunders and has miss managed his wealth. This doesn’t help his ability to help OSU.
> 
> But just so you will know the net worth of several major contributors  to various OU cause is individually worth more than Pickens. Collectively their wealth dwarfs Pickens net worth at its peak. 
> 
> This is off the top of my head. In recent years the following people or family’s have made donations worth millions to various OU causes. I'm sure there are several more... Please feel free to add to the list.
> 
> ...


Like I said, not going to make this a OSU/OU comparison. And Boone's academic contributions I believe are over $100million. So hes done quite a bit there already. And to say a person that is worth just shy of a billion has mismanaged his money is pretty funny. Also, at least a couple of the people mentioned above have given to OSU as well.

----------


## ou48A

> Obviously. Im not making this a OU donors vs OSU donors. Its clear from ou48a's posts that he has a real disdain for Boone, all because he has given tons of money to a school he hates, just had to get a jab in.



Actually I have strongly disliked Boone Pikens since his corporate raiding days. 
Its becoming a habit for you to be way off base and just wrong.... But  the pain and anguish that Pickens helped cause to ten's of thousands of ordinary people and their family’s was a terrible thing to see happen... At the time I was too busy working to even know he was a poke.... I saw a lot of people who had their lives turned up side down and entire small towns economically decimated … 

These facts and other  shenanigans such as his swift-boating has made Pickens a target. 
Right or wrong many still see Pickens = OSU... 

You would need to be very naive to not  have believed that a major entity would not eventually come after OSU with Boone Pickens past... Its the way the big boys play and its not always pretty.

----------


## onthestrip

> You would need to be very naive to not  have believed that a major entity would not eventually come after OSU with Boone Pickens past... Its the way the big boys play and its not always pretty.


So you are saying Sports Illustrated came after OSU because Boone has somehow wronged them in the past? Call me naive because that doesnt make any sense. I dont recall Boone raiding Sports Illustrated. Either way, it was a pretty weak effort from SI on coming after OSU.

----------


## BG918

That would be great if Boone Pickens indeed leaves most of his estate to OSU.  Hopefully most of it for academics, and especially research and health sciences.  It would be beneficial for the state to have a strong OSU.

----------


## mugofbeer

> there are several people on the list that are major donors to OU ..   OU has lots of 100 mil plus donors and several Billionaire donors ..  OU just doesn't give away control of the AD and school ..


Unless it's a wealthy former Broadway stage producer regent intent on turning the OU marching band into a prancing group of show tune players - all in return for a Picasso for the Art Museum...........

----------


## HangryHippo

> Unless it's a wealthy former Broadway stage producer regent intent on turning the OU marching band into a prancing group of show tune players - all in return for a Picasso for the Art Museum...........


Bitter much?

----------


## Pete

Heard from a very good source that Hamm has decided not to take the Energy Secretary job but will be a key adviser to Trump.

----------


## Rover

> Unless it's a wealthy former Broadway stage producer regent intent on turning the OU marching band into a prancing group of show tune players - all in return for a Picasso for the Art Museum...........


Who is so inept that he helped make the department into one of the top 5 in the country.  Obviously we don't need that kind of influence at OU. His input on music is obviously amateurish.

----------


## gopokes88

> Heard from a very good source that Hamm has decided not to take the Energy Secretary job but will be a key adviser to Trump.


Dang. Politics aside no one hates OPEC quite like Harold Hamm, that would have been for our local economy.

----------


## OKCRT

> Heard from a very good source that Hamm has decided not to take the Energy Secretary job but will be a key adviser to Trump.


That can only be good news for Oklahoma. Maybe a couple more Energy Talls for downtown in the future.

----------


## sooner88

He sent an email to all employees the day after the election saying that while he was pleased with the outcome, he was going to remain at CLR.

----------


## DowntownMan

Trump should pick Rep Kevin Cramer as Energy secretary over me, Harold Hamm says.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/12/01/trump...&doc=104140628

----------


## Pete

Hamm #82 of world's richest men according to Bloomberg.

Looks to be about #35 in the U.S.:

https://www.bloomberg.com/billionaires/

Imagine if oil actually climbs above $60 / barrel.

----------


## OKCRT

It would be cool if he took a small portion of that and constructed a 50 story highrise downtown.

----------


## Dustin

Imagine if OKC had a George Kaiser.

----------


## Anonymous.

> Hamm #82 of world's richest men according to Bloomberg.
> 
> Looks to be about #35 in the U.S.:
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/billionaires/
> 
> Imagine if oil actually climbs above $60 / barrel.


He is #3 on the list for the most lost since the year began. Nearly $2B. That's a painful 3 months.

----------


## Spartan

> there are several people on the list that are major donors to OU ..   OU has lots of 100 mil plus donors and several Billionaire donors ..  OU just doesn't give away control of the AD and school ..


OSU has Pickens, Ross McKnight, Sherman Smith, Wayne Allen, Malone Mitchell, Peggy Helmerich, Bob Funk, a few others, all have given more to the school than even the universally-reviled AD who gives most of his salary back ($3 million to date). Most of OSU's donors are in Dallas or Tulsa.

Occasionally you'll have a bored/reminiscent alum like Rand Elliott donate for something self-serving, like his own architecture.

Just since you seemed genuinely curious about OSU donors.  :Wink:

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> OSU has Pickens, Ross McKnight, Sherman Smith, Wayne Allen, Malone Mitchell, Peggy Helmerich, Bob Funk, a few others, all have given more to the school than even the universally-reviled AD who gives most of his salary back ($3 million to date). Most of OSU's donors are in Dallas or Tulsa.
> 
> Occasionally you'll have a bored/reminiscent alum like Rand Elliott donate for something self-serving, like his own architecture.
> 
> Just since you seemed genuinely curious about OSU donors.


Don't forget about this guy:

https://www.forbes.com/profile/neal-patterson/

His net worth is now triple what Boone's is.

----------


## Pete

Sherman Smith died 6 years ago.

----------

